# 2012 UWC Youth Turkey Hunt!



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

The United Wildlife Cooperative is having the 2nd annual youth turkey hunt. We have all the info on our web page and on facebook. Follow links below.

http://unitedwildlifecooperative.org/_WELCOME.html

http://www.facebook.com/unitedwildlifec ... ive?ref=ts

For a $20 donation you will be put into a drawing for 6 tags. Of course you can donate as much as you would like.  All money donated will go towards youth projects. OOO°)OO


----------



## SureShot (Oct 2, 2007)

Can you provide more details? Where does the hunt take place? Is food and lodging included, or is that extra? How many days does it last?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Details:

http://unitedwildlifecooperative.org/TURKEY_CAMP.html


----------



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

Moving from big game to upland game.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi all! I am putting up this post to ask if any of you may be interested in being a part of our great hunting experience for 6 lucky youth turkey hunters. These lucky hunters will receive the chance to hunt private property fully guided, with meals, rustic lodging and live entertainment. More on our website and facebook.

Thank you,

Jerry

[email protected]

http://unitedwildlifecooperative.org/TURKEY_CAMP.html


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks for the info. I'll put my son in for a few.

As a side note:

I drew out on the LE Northern tag and currently have nowhere to hunt and no idea where to go. I have never hunted turkey before and put in for the north under the guidance of a friend that told me that he was putting in for the north as well. Come to find out he put in for the central. I contacted the Utah Chapter of the NWTF and was given no real help, contacted some people up north with no luck either. Living in South Jordan does not help my cause at all with this tag. I may just surrender my tag and plan things better next year. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> Thanks for the info. I'll put my son in for a few.
> 
> As a side note:
> 
> I drew out on the LE Northern tag and currently have nowhere to hunt and no idea where to go. I have never hunted turkey before and put in for the north under the guidance of a friend that told me that he was putting in for the north as well. Come to find out he put in for the central. I contacted the Utah Chapter of the NWTF and was given no real help, contacted some people up north with no luck either. Living in South Jordan does not help my cause at all with this tag. I may just surrender my tag and plan things better next year. Any advice would be appreciated.


turn the tag in, scout this year with a GS permit, find some birds and apply next year for the LE hunt in an area you know


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

good advice to follow Shaun. I don't expect anybody to do the work for me. Pretty good chance I can draw out with my son next year anyhow and do the the youth spring hunt with him this year.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

TURKEYS! TURKEYS! TURKEYS! TIME IS RUNNING OUT FAST!!!! :O•-:


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

United Wildlife Cooperative will have a booth at the ISE (International Sportsmen's Expo) show on the 15th-18th. Come and see us and get signed up, or go to the website and get signed up now. Get your youth hunter started out right with the hunting experience of a lifetime.

We've also recently added a Mossberg Bantam 20 gauge turkey shotgun and a bunch of turkey hunting items to the drawing pool!

http://unitedwildlifecooperative.org/_WELCOME.html


----------



## havnfun (Dec 3, 2007)

When is the application deadline for the for the youth hunt?

Thanks.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

The deadline is April 15th at 11 PM. Also take a minute to check out our Facebook page.

http://www.facebook.com/unitedwildlifec ... ive?ref=ts

The picture of the turkeys is from the property the kids will be hunting.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Also, KSL outdoors wil be filming the hunts. Should be a great time!


----------



## havnfun (Dec 3, 2007)

Sweet! Thanks guys!


----------



## goforbroke (Jan 4, 2009)

Hoping my son has more luck drawing tags than his old man. Do you post results?


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks to all of you who donated and congratulations to our lucky winners. May you have successful, happy, and safe hunt. 8)


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

horsesma said:


> Thanks to all of you who donated and congratulations to our lucky winners. May you have successful, happy, and safe hunt. 8)


Thank you and the rest of the UWC! (my son and I can't wait for May 11th!)


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Ditto here. My son went nuts when I told him that he was one of the lucky winners. Neither of us have ever hunted turkey before and I turned my LE tag in after finding out it was for the wrong area and figured somebody else would put it to better use than me this year. Now we get to hunt together, learn a few things, get prepared for next year and build some memories that we won't ever forget.

Big time thankful. Looking forward to meeting some of you!


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

I just wanted to thank everyone involved with this event for making it such a memorable time for my daughter Kaytlin. We both had an amazing time, and I can't say enough about our guide Bill who worked his butt off trying to get Katie into the birds. And everyone around camp was so helpful and enthusiastic for these youth hunters. And a very special thank you to Bears Butt for making those cool dream catchers, Katie has hers hanging in her window right now catching all of her future turkey hunting dreams. 

Thank You 

Clark White
aka wasatchoutdoors


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

I have really been wanting to get on here and give a full run down of the hunt but I have not had time since we have been back. As I posted before the hunt was spectacular and all of the people that we met were absolutely top shelf.

Since I have not had time to give a full in depth step by step I really couldn't go another day without giving a super big thanks to Tex-O-Bob.....

Not only did he provide an awesome class on turkey hunting, camo uses, ammo, calls, decoys and many other things that I'll forget before next year, but he also gave out a prize.....my son won a free full mount on the turkey that shot! That was even after knowing in advance that we were going to send him home with the bird!

My son and I have been kicking around ideas on how we are going to pay this hunt and gift forward. He is also going to do one of his final papers in school on The Life of the Wild Turkey.

Long lasting impressions were made upon us for sure.

Also...Bears Butt....we are going to make Cody's dream catcher part of a glass framed case that we are going to display with the mount. I saved the shell and the license and we will frame it all with a picture. As for my dream catcher, it is hanging from my rear view mirror. Big props to you.

Thanks again.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

To all of the dream catcher recipients, it was my pleasure to make them up and present them to you, but the real people to be thanking for this are the ones dedicated to the United Wildlife Cooperative and the R&K Hunting Company. Without those two organizations this hunt would not have happened. My hat is off to them both! Thank you all for the pleasure to be there and participate in what was probably the hunt of all hunts for this old man.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks to all who participated, volunteered, donated, or just came up to hang out. Our 2nd annual UWC Youth Turkey Hunt was a huge success. We couldn't do it without your generosity, and willingness to show these young hunters a wonderful time. Thanks again!!!!!


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Bears Butt, you are welcome to come hang with me and my family anytime. You Wapiti, Manysteps/Weasel what a great bunch of guys. Also, to Conner, it was my pleasure to hunt with you. You are a great addition to the hunting tradition.


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

I too should thank everyone once again for such a wonderful hunt! Conner has memories that will last a lifetime (and I do too) Thanks Jerry for guiding us on our adventure, thanks Tex-O-Bob for a very informative lesson, thanks to the UWC for all you've done (I look forward to doing everything I can to further the cause), and thanks to R&K for letting us play on such great property!


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

What an awesome job to all involved!


----------

